# OK, I give in.....



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

My absolutely gorgeous, quite dinky, loving, cuddly, well behaved, intelligent, fun-loving, beautiful Izzy just doesn't seem to be able to help herself - she goes without weeing indoors for a few days, lulls me into a false sense of security, then wees in the hall again! She has access to the garden, through the catflap, and knows how to use it, and I can leave her for a few hours, come home and no wee, turn my back and hey presto! where did that come from? She just looks at me as if to say "whatever, get over it!"
I'm still doing the ignoring it routine, just clean it up and carry on.
Thanks for reading


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Ali, I can symphathise as Bess is exactly like this. They should be reliably house trained by now, and I've been wondering if I've done something wrong somehow ... but it's just like you say, few good days then a few days with puddles 

I do need to buy some of that spray to put them off being attracted to go in the same place ... maybe someone will remember the name(?).

But apart from that, just keep on being consistent, I guess, taking them outside. Let's hope they improve soon


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I need some of that too! I'd forgotten all about it, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ali, this may be controversial, but it worked for me.

Millie used to have the odd 'accident' at around 20/24 weeks. I was advised by a police dog trainer that it was laziness. When I saw a wee on my carpet, regardless of whether she'd just done it or I'd come across it. I had to take Millie back to it and hold her nose over the wee. Firmly say No and take her outside whether she wan't the toilet or not. 

I only had to do it a couple of times and she got the message, no more wee's.

I never rubbed her nose in it, even though someone else advised me to do that ! Just showed it to her and told her No.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

getting rid of the smell is a biggy....and sometimes they can be really stubbourn and take longer than others to toilet train....I could train lady to do anything...anything but not pee in the house....she is solid at it now but it was honestly untill 9 months untill it was a solid thing. we also got her a bell for the front door, and whenever we would take her out we would ring it...now she rings it to let us know that she has to go out.


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

They just lull you into a false sense of security  Gaia has been great but tonight I tried to get her into the garden without success, she just looked at me from the door way. We move into the lounge and she wee's on the rug!


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

The stuff you need is 'simple solution'. Every wee will soak into the underlay of the carpet and the pup will smell that wee and think it is ok for them to go there. When you then tell them off, they do not understand why. 

Get rid of the smell (undetectable by us) and hopefully things will improve.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have some form PAH called 'Get off!' It stinks but the smell doesn't last. Daisy has the odd accisent when she gets excited but thankfully that's it. I have just given the bottle to my Mum for her puppy so I can't be more specific I'm afraid!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Is this more of a girl thing??? My mums dog (girl) still has problems with weeing in the house .
Buddy can hold and hold and hold his,the odd accident upstairs is more of a marking thing i think.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

They are infuriating aren't they!!

The only suggestion i can offer is still taking her outside every few hours. This is what i did with Betty. Even though she was pretty quick with toilet training and would often go to the door if she wanted to go out, I would take her out every two or three hours. I also always took her out before i went out and as soon as i got home. It was only when she got to a year old that i gradually phased this out and she'll often go 5 hours or so without needing to go out and usually i am taking her out for a walk before she actually needs to go out.

I found with Betty that all of a sudden you realise they have totally cracked it as even though i was lucky she toilet trained quickly, it took awhile before i fully trusted her.

Good luck and hope you crack it soon!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Ali, this may be controversial, but it worked for me.
> 
> Millie used to have the odd 'accident' at around 20/24 weeks. I was advised by a police dog trainer that it was laziness. When I saw a wee on my carpet, regardless of whether she'd just done it or I'd come across it. I had to take Millie back to it and hold her nose over the wee. Firmly say No and take her outside whether she wan't the toilet or not.
> 
> ...


I think it's laziness too, she absolutely knows what to do, she's a very clever little pup, thanks Julie, I think I might give it a try


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ali - it's so annoying, you think you can trust them then WHAM!

Betty is pretty much there but the day before yesterday she wee'd while I was moping the floor... this seems particularly exciting to her, I thought - oh well fair enough , not had an accident in a very long time. Then just before going to sleep I let her stay on the bed for a bit and she wee'd on my quilt
I spoke to the vet as was a bit concerned it might have been something to so with her spay...she said it could just be a puppy accident or perhaps a slight
urinary infection but just she how she goes. No accidents yesterday I'm glad to report! I'm sure we will all get there .... in the end!!


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

We've been using this product after Boston's had an accident inside. It seems to work really well and stops odors forming inside.

http://www.petfresh.co.uk/store/brands/urine-off/


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I think it's laziness too, she absolutely knows what to do, she's a very clever little pup, thanks Julie, I think I might give it a try


I got to this point with Nacho too. I never rubbed his nose in it but held him over it and sternly said no. Usually more effective if I caught him in the act so he knows exactly what he has done. The ignoring technique definitely did NOT work for me so I changed to this tactic! After doing this, I would take him straight outside. He grasped it very quickly after this. Best of luck!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ali - Poppy was not clean until she was about 8 to 9 months and we thought she would never get there, then it just seemed to happen overnight. She started to run back and forth to the door, and looking back we may have been missing the right signals from her.
Rosie on the other hand has been a dream to house train, she has the most amazing bladder control for a puppy. She has not had an accident since she was about 5 months, and she now attracts your attention if she wants to go outside.
I'm still in the habit of taking them outside on a regular basis and they go out last thing at night even if I have to wake them.
It's the most frustrating thing but she will get there in the end.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Is this more of a girl thing??? My mums dog (girl) still has problems with weeing in the house .
> Buddy can hold and hold and hold his,the odd accident upstairs is more of a marking thing i think.


 No!!! Monty was a flipping nightmare to house train it took us ages!! every time we turned around he was weeing  he was a right little wee monster!

Milly was so easy  ( thank god)


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

We have a cat door but we still take pixel out every few hours and say toilet to her. Most of the time she goes but sometimes she doesn't. We take her out to the toilet as soon as she is taken out of her crate and just before bed. Often I go outside with her even though it is bloody freezing! and tell her toilet. All of this has made her very aware that outside is where you go to the toilet.

Recently, a couple of times she has weed in the hall, which I blame on us not her, even though she had access to the cat door. She is pretty good at stratching if the bin is blocking it but not if it is not there. If she does wee we do tell her off, say no, and they take her outside and say toilet. Repetition, repetition, repetition I think.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Someone told me that you mustn't let your dog see you cleaning up after them, think it was something to do with that they enjoyed watching you clean it so put puppy out while you do it. Also was told that once you had had 6 weeks of no accidents you'd cracked it!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice/encouragement/empathy
I know we'll get there, eventually! 
Izzy is just so adorable, I forgive her anything anyway :laugh:
:ilmc:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Let us know how you get on


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I have taken it for granted as Luna hasn't had an accident for weeks and weeks, even when we're out at work. Like Buddy she holds on for hours and hours. I thought that was really normal but it doesn't sound like it is. So thanks for the warning guys as it has made me a little less complacent and I'll be on the lookout incase she too gets lazy.

Fingers crossed you get it sorted Ali!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

We appear to be on a dry spell......
I have been doing some intense training to get Izzy to settle in the evenings, she has been brilliant and I'm so proud of her (and myself )


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

What about pooping in the house? Dino, 8 mo. does well with the peeing outdoors, but seems to think the house is for pooing. And now we got snow today - and he wont go poo in it! Luckly the poo is hard and easy to pick and clean up- but still we need to stop this. 
We have showed it to him and told him bad, and he knows. His little tail goes under and he crouches away. 
Help!


----------

